

This is Why You Test Your Regular Expressions - gnosis
http://xato.net/hacking/this-is-why-you-test-your-regular-expressions/

======
holyjaw
Couldn't read the article since the 'sharing' pane blocks the left ~15% of the
text on mobile.

~~~
joshbaptiste
[http://viewtext.org/article?url=http%3A%2F%2Fxato.net%2Fhack...](http://viewtext.org/article?url=http%3A%2F%2Fxato.net%2Fhacking%2Fthis-
is-why-you-test-your-regular-expressions%2F)

~~~
shousper
Cool service, should come in handy. Thanks!

------
datasmith
Regular expression or not; all code must be tested. Coding to check for ip
addresses using /127./ is a wtf mistake IMO. It is not a case for 'testing
regular expressions.'

